
Dropbox — How to get multiples instances on unix systems - barredo
http://wiki.dropbox.com/TipsAndTricks/MultipleInstancesOnUnix
======
swombat
This may be extremely useful until they sort out the sharing feature. At the
moment, if someone who's upgraded shares a folder with you, that folder uses
space in your own account. This is not very practical, because 2G gets used up
fairly quickly.

